# DIY Placesetter Mod for the Big Green Egg



## kombona (Jul 1, 2012)

I like to make stuff and save some moneys.  I made this Place setter for my Big Green Egg.  The final cost was $11.  I figure the place will eventually shatter so I wrapped it up in aluminum foil.  So far the plate in intact, and it works great.  

Bought some metal and bent it into shape.  Fit it in the smoker and marked the middle and drilled a hole. 














Snugg in the smoker


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 2, 2012)

Very handy.  Professional looking clean job.


----------



## gofish (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicely done.  

I see some more options for you there:  

If the terracotta breaks - use a thick pizza stone (cook pizza on it or just use it as an indirect heat barrier)
Make an even lower cross support bracket so you can fit a smaller grate closer to the fire for high heat searing steaks
Make a 'taller' cross support bracket, or invert the original one you made, so you can raise your grate to felt level.  (I prefer cooking burgers and wings at the felt level)
I'd love to steal your idea for myself ... what gauge metal was that, and what did you use to make the bends look so uniform?  Give me some details please!  Thanks


----------



## kombona (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas Gofish.  I wish I had some answers for you.  I am not sure of the gauge of the steel, i just found some at the hardware store.   As for the bends I just eyeballed them.  I have no vice so I just used an old c-clamp and my utility spool table I have outside to make the bends.   I have used the place setter a few times and it works well.


----------



## gofish (Jul 3, 2012)

Kombona said:


> I wish I had some answers for you.  I am not sure of the gauge of the steel, i just found some at the hardware store.   As for the bends I just eyeballed them.  I have no vice so I just used an old c-clamp and my utility spool table I have outside to make the bends.   I have used the place setter a few times and it works well.


No worries, your pictorial gives me the general size.  I will be able to 'eye' it up in the store.  I may try to make one that lets me place a smaller cast iron grate just above the lump level for initial sear.  Then I can lift the steaks up and finish them on the normal stock grate level.


----------

